# why are you still single?



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i love doing these stupid silly tests

you're single because you don't want to settle

SOO not true

http://web.tickle.com/tests/single/?c=4 ... =singleogt


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

> 4. How did your last relationship end?


 :stu

I got: Don't Want To Settle

The test doesn't really work for someone that's never been in a relationship before. :um


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Apparently I don't want to settle either. That's hardly the truth, unless I'm lying to myself. :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not single but I did it anyway :stu



> Becky, you're single because you don't want to commit
> 
> Once the blush of first love wears off with your partners, do you get a little antsy? You probably crave excitement in all realms of your life, and you need a relationship to keep you filled with possibilities. Let us guess: Someone has probably told you that you haven't quite grown up yet, that you're still holding out for the perfect "whatevers" (job, car, home, date) in your life to come a knockin'. Or perhaps you're just having a difficult time accepting that your comfortable little place in this world is always growing, always evolving - and that means you have to be willing to accept big life changes, too. Not that there's anything wrong with that. After all, you're probably a lot of fun to be around and may be the life of the party.
> 
> But when it comes to settling down, you leave without looking back twice. Now's the time to ask yourself: Why? What's holding you back? Maybe you don't want someone to get to know you fully? Perhaps by saying "yes" to someone, you're afraid you'll lose yourself, or the possibility of something better coming along. Just remember that the best relationships are those that never stop growing. That's something you can identify with, right? So keep that in mind next time you find someone you're really comfortable with. You never know, it may prove even more exciting once you really get to know each other, teensy flaws and all.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

It says I'm single because I don't want to settle, which is partially true. I'm not seeing a couple guys because I don't want to settle but I don't have a boyfriend because I haven't put myself out there. So it's a combination I guess.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"you're single because you don't want to slow down"

Slow down from what? My fast-paced and active social life? What a riot.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> "you're single because you don't want to slow down"
> 
> Slow down from what? My fast-paced and active social life? What a riot.


 :lol


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

James, you're single because you don't want to settle.

That's great


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

"why are you still single?" who needs a test, I already know the answer: I am a _moron_ and I am hideous :lol *crawls under a rock and waits for death*


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Apparently, I'm single because I don't want to commit :stu


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

_Question 4: How did your last relationship end?_

WTF is this? Where is the option for "never been in a relationship"? This test assumes everybody taking it has had a previous relationship.

Society sucks.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> "you're single because you don't want to slow down"
> 
> Slow down from what? My fast-paced and active social life? What a riot.


:ditto


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Nicolay said:


> Apparently, I'm single because I don't want to commit :stu


Same here, haha


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm single because I don't want to slow down.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm picky and a stubborn from what I've been told.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: re: why are you still single?*



Equisgurl said:


> I'm picky and a stubborn from what I've been told.


Me too.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

"Jennifer, you're single because you don't want to get hurt"

I guess that's true.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

you're single because you don't want to compromise


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dez said:


> "why are you still single?" who needs a test, I already know the answer: I am a _moron_ and I am hideous :lol *crawls under a rock and waits for death*


Whaaaaat. Neither of those things are true, and you know that. :hug


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I did it even though I'm not single.

It says I don't want to settle. What? It specifically told it I want my wedding to be ... like ... tomorrow. And that I believe in true love.

That thing is weird.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Gerard, you're single because you don't want to get hurt


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Single cause I don't want to commit...

That sounds like a load of bull to me. 
I know I'm single cause no one loves me. It's that simple.


----------



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

haha, apparently I don't want to settle...
I guess its true...I don't wanna settle for just whomever wanders my way...
but not in the sense they imply...

People are too closed around me in person... I seem to bring out the shy/nervous awkwardness in everyone... hmrf


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Mike, you're single because you don't want to commit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

After 50 "Skips"....:roll

John, you're single because you don't want to slow down.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm single because I avoid human contact like the plague....makes it kind of difficult to meet someone ya know


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

FreeSoul said:


> I know I'm single cause no one loves me. It's that simple.


 :ditto

The fact that I'm ugly and women would get a better conversation out of a doorknob, than from me pretty much answers the question why I'm still single.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Njodis said:


> dez said:
> 
> 
> > "why are you still single?" who needs a test, I already know the answer: I am a _moron_ and I am hideous :lol *crawls under a rock and waits for death*
> ...


I wonder really, but thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

richie said:


> FreeSoul said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm single cause no one loves me. It's that simple.
> ...


Ditto. Seriously, a doorknob would be better company than I.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> richie said:
> 
> 
> > FreeSoul said:
> ...


*Slap*

Dude! You're better than a doorknob! Think about it this way, you can open numerous doors while the doorknob is confined to one door. Hah! Sucks for the doorknob, eh? So at the very least you are definately more usefull than the doorknob. you can also dance like a monkey whereas the doorknob cant dance at all. :b

Thats the 2nd time ive had to slap you for self-bashing. Tsk tsk. :b


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm single...because I have no idea what to say to a girl or how to obtain a date, and my fear of rejection is crippling.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: re: why are you still single?*



RacerX said:


> I'm single...because I have no idea what to say to a girl or how to obtain a date, and my fear of rejection is crippling.


Yup, me too. I'd only ask a girl out if i were 100% sure she liked me and that she'd say yes, and even then i bet i'd hesitate. It's never going to happen with me acting like this :|


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: why are you still single?*



RacerX said:


> I'm single...because I have no idea what to say to a girl or how to obtain a date, and my fear of rejection is crippling.


I can get dates but I have no Idea on what to say either.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm annoying.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Iam a coward with no guts.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

It says I'm single because I don't want to commit. That is completely false. I have no idea how they could have got that. If there's a single reason, it's probably that I need to be more outgoing and continue to build my social skills.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Mine said I didn't want to commit so yea :wtf


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

joe81 said:


> I'm single because I avoid human contact like the plague....makes it kind of difficult to meet someone ya know


Yeah, that's my #1 reason. I'm not too ugly, I have an OK personality and loads to say if I was confident enough to speak up. But you can't meet anyone hanging around your house all the time.

Online tests say I'm single because I don't want to commit :lol . I would probably want to commit to the first person who wants to go out with me if he's not too horrible.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm not going to take the test but I can tell you I'm single because I don't have the balls to try to go beyond friendship with anyone. That and not being able to start conversations with someone new which ya know, limits the options.


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

I am ugly and extremely shy.


----------

